# Erstanschaffung eines Gaming PCs - Neueinsteiger benötigt Hilfe



## Ipko (26. Januar 2012)

*Erstanschaffung eines Gaming PCs - Neueinsteiger benötigt Hilfe*

Servus an alle! 

Bin neu hier und wie der Titel schon sagt auf der Suche nach einem guten Spiele PC.
Vorweg sei gesagt dass ich bis jetzt Konsolenspieler war und meinen derzeitigen Computer nur fürs Internet und Filme schauen benutzt habe.
(Also wenig Ahnung von der Materie)

Jetzt hab ich mich aber aufgrund des erheblichen Grafikunterschiedes dazu entschlossen mir einen PC zuzulegen auf dem ich aktuelle Spiele wie Battlefield 3, Skyrim, MW 3, Crysis 2 usw. in höchsten Einstellungen spielen kann. 

Auch hab ich mich schon ein wenig eingelesen aber blicke trotzdem noch nicht wirklich durch.
Intel besser als AMD? Zusammengebaute Gaming PCs überteuert? (Aufgrund nicht vorhandener Bau Kenntnisse die einzige Möglichkeit für mich) Fragen über Fragen.

Ausgeben möchte ich so um die 1000 € , wenn günstiger wäre das von Vorteil.

Folgende Modelle habe ich in der engeren Auswahl:

PC-Games PC Editors Choice 3 SSD-Edition W7HP64

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS - PC-Systeme - buffed - PC Level 7 SSD-Edition - Acer Aspire G3610

HI-TECH Computer | GAMER PC BLOODRAGE | online kaufen

Kann man bei einem dieser Modelle als Einsteiger bedenkenlos zugreifen? Und warum sind Intel Prozessoren um soviel teurer? Ist der Aufpreis gegenüber AMD gerechtfertigt und überhaupt notwendig?

Auf Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Lg Ipko


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2012)

Also, die PCs sind alle ausgewogen und passend zusammengestellt, aber auch zu teuer.

Guck mal in diesen Thread auch von heute: http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatung/9306363-pc-kauf.html der PC dort wäre bei hardwareversand.de und kostet 750€ (ohne windows), der wäre so stark wie die beiden ersten PCs. Windows Systembuilder-Version kostet ca 90€ Aufpreis (das ist eine Vollversion nur dass Du keinen kostenfreien persönlichen Support hast) - schau auch auf meinen Hinweis in dem Thread, FALLS Du übertakten willst.

Als Grafikkarte könnte man zu dem PC auch eine GTX 570 einbauen wie bei dem PC bei "Hi-Tech computer" - der PC bei dem Shop hat halt die bessere Grafikkarte, dafür aber eine schwächere CPU als die bei alternate. 


Ach ja: manche SPiele haben halt noch einen "Ultra"-Detailmodus. Da musst Du bedenken, dass man da an sich nur bei Standbild-Vergleichen einen UNterschied zu Einstellungen sehen kann, die ein BISSchen geringer sind. Dafür laufen die etwas niederigeren Einstellungen deutlich besser. zB eine GTX 560 Ti könnte bei Battlefield, wenn Du wirklich ALLES auf maximum stellst, eng werden, Davon solltest Du Dich aber nicht verrückt machen lassen, denn zB 200€ mehr ausgeben, nur damit es mit 16x AA statt "nur" 8x läuft, ist echt übertrieben, außer man hat mehr als genug Kohle.


----------



## Ipko (26. Januar 2012)

So hab mir mal anhand der Basis von dem "Pc-Kauf" Thread meinen PC ähnlich zusammengestellt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Passt das so, oder sollte ich etwas beachten?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2012)

Fürs Übertakten müsstest Du halt ein Mainboard mit P67-Chipsatz nehmen. Bei der Festplatte hast Du eine Notebook-Festplatte genommen - ist das Absicht? Eine normale 3,5 Zoll müsste günstiger sein.

Ansonsten gute Zusammenstellung, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob die EVGA besonders leise oder laut ist. Beim Netzteil kannst Du natürlich auch ein anderes Markenmodell mit 550-650W nehmen.


----------



## Ipko (26. Januar 2012)

Übertakten muss nicht unbedingt sein, die Hardware sollte auch so genug Power bringen oder?

Die Festplatte hab ich direkt aus der anderen Zusammenstellung übernommen. Ist das unvorteilhaft eine Notebook-Festplatte zu wählen?

Netzteil hab ich eines gefunden das lagernd ist und vom Preis her etwas niedriger:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2

Sorry für meine ganzen Fragen, aber wie gesagt hab kaum Erfahrung mit PC's und will nur mit maximalen Details spielen.
Meine 1000 Euro will ich aber auch nicht unüberlegt ausgeben.
Danke dir nochmals für deine kompetente Hilfe!


----------



## Shorty484 (26. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, kannst Du auch den i5 2500 ohne "k" oder den i5 2400 nehmen. Für die Notebookfestplatten brauchst Du meist noch einen Einbaurahmen fürs Gehäuse, nimm lieber eine 3,5".


----------



## Zocker15xD (26. Januar 2012)

Jo, der 2400 reicht dann volkommen aus. Festplatte ist die Spinpoint ganz ordentlich, die Seagate Barracuda ist noch ne Alternative.
Das Netzteil habe ich selber, und bis jetzt kann ich es nur empfehlen.


----------



## Ipko (26. Januar 2012)

Danke für die vielen Tipps 

Hier nochmal die aktuelle Zusammenstellung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zocker15xD (26. Januar 2012)

Die Green-Editions von den Festplatten sind zwar stromsparender, aber auch langsamer als die anderen, deswegen empfehle ich dir zb eine von den beiden: 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA 3 6GB/s
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)

Ansonsten passt alles, so kann mans dann bestellen 

EDIT: Von der GTX 570 kannst du auch die Versionen von Gigabyte oder ASUS nehmen, die sind dann auf jeden Fall sehr leise und kühlen gut. Die sind halt etwas teurer.


----------



## Ipko (26. Januar 2012)

Hab noch die Festplatte wie empfohlen auf eine "Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB" gewechselt.

Ich glaub so bin ich ganz zufrieden damit. (Preis/Leistung)

Danke nochmals für eure Hilfe. 

Sollte noch etwas "optimierbar" sein, werde ich das auch berücksichtigen.

Lg Ipko

------------------------------------------

EDIT: Hab gerade gelesen dass eine Radeon HD 6970 Grafikkarte noch um einiges besser als die GTX 570 sein soll.
Lohnt sich die Karte aufgrund des Speichers eher? Wären nur 10 Euro mehr.
Frage ist nur ob der Hersteller empfehlenswert ist da es das günstigste Angebot unter den 6970 Karten ist und andere Hersteller erheblich teurer.

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=44156&agid=1165


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. Januar 2012)

Das hast du wo gelesen?  Stimmt natürlich nicht. Die 6970 ist im Durchschnitt genauso schnell wie die GTX 570. Da beide ungefähr gleichviel kosten und die gleiche Leistung haben, wäre es besser, die Nvidia zu nehmen, grade wegen Physix oder evtl. auch 3DVision, was die AMD halt nicht kann.
Die 1.25 GB Speicher der GTX570 reichen volkommen aus. Von mehr profitiert eine Karte nur bei sehr hohen Auflösungen, z.B. bei mehreren Monitoren oder bei extrem vielen Details. Sonst wird es wohl grade mal einen Unterschied von 1-2 FPS geben.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2012)

Naja, die 6970 ist halt bei dem ein oder anderen SPiel besser, die Nvidia dafür wiederum bei nem anderen Spiel. Im Schnitt sind beide aber sehr ähnlich.

Bei einem Test der ganz neuen 7970 hat zB ergeben, dass die 6970 dann doch immer was besser als die 570 ist: hier mal die GTX 570 und die 6970 aussuchen und dann als AUflösung halt nur 1920x1080 http://ht4u.net/reviews/2011/amd_radeon_hd_7900_southern_island_test/index51.php   dann ist die 6970 meistens doch 5-15% besser...   aber es hängt halt vom Spiel ab


----------



## Ipko (27. Januar 2012)

Ok dann werd ich bei der GTX 570 bleiben. Bei einer Bildschirmauflösung von 2048x1152 sollten da auf höchsten Details keine Probleme aufkommen oder? Kommt mir nur gerade, da es ja anscheinend auch damit zutun hat wie gut die Grafikkarte arbeitet.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2012)

Je höher die Auflösung, desto mehr Grafikpower ist nötig - Du hast da eine sehr hohe Auflösung, d.h. da ist eine GTX 570 angebracht. Da könnte es mit ALLEM auf maximum sogar eng werden, aber die nächstbessere Karte, eine GTX 580, ist da einfach viel zu teuer für das bisschen mehr an Leistung... 

Bei meinem Link ist es sogar so, dass die AMD 6970 immer gleichgut oder besser ist... vlt. lies mal weitere Tests, ob bei Deiner Auflösung eine 6970 nicht sogar mehr kann. Ich hab mal ein paar Tests rausgesucht, bei denen auch Deine Auflösung UND die GTX 570 + 6970 vorkommen:

zB hier und folgende Seiten: XFX AMD Radeon HD 6950 und HD 6970 Test - Gaming Performance    (für Deine Auflösung musst du idr weiter unten runterscrollen)

oder ab hier MSI R6970 Lightning im Test - Spiele-Benchmarks (OpenGL) (Seite 17) - HT4U.net und folgende Seiten

ab hier und folgende: Test: AMD Radeon HD 6970 und HD 6950 (Seite 11) - ComputerBase

und hier und folgende: Test: AMD Radeon HD 6970 und 6950


und hier rechts neben dem Produktbild sind noch viele Tests, da kannst Du - wenn das noch nciht reicht - auch mal stöbern: MSI R6970 Lightning, Radeon HD 6970, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (V237-005R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Ipko (27. Januar 2012)

So das ganze vergleichen bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter. Der eine empfiehlt die AMD 6970, der andere die NVIDIA GTX 570. Das ist zum Verzweifeln. Meine innere Stimme tendiert immer wieder zu Nvidia (auch wenn ich keine Erfahrung im PC Bereich habe) obwohl eine AMD 2 GB bei der Auflösung vielleicht einen Vorteil hätte. Viele schreiben das sich die beiden Karten nix nehmen und man nach Gefühl entscheiden sollte. Fällt das mit der hohen Auflösung und Ultra Einstellungen sehr ins Gewicht oder ist der Unterschied minimal? Würde sonst die GTX 570 nehmen und hoffentlich meinen Spaß mit dem neuen PC haben.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2012)

Ja, die GTX 570 ist in jedem Falle gut - es ist nur so, dass Du VIELLEICHT und je nach Spiel mit der 6970 etwas mehr FPS hast - aber auch das wäre dann kein Riesenunterschied. Wenn Du bei der Nvidia ein gutes Gefühl hast, dann nimm die GTX 570 - verkehrt ist die auf keinen Fall.

Aber Deine Auflösung ist halt schon heftig, das sind fast doppelt so viele Pixel wie FUllHD - wenn Du so einen Monitor hast, musst Du halt auch damit leben, dass Du stärkere Grafikpower benötigst.


"Ultra" ist bei den GANZ extremen Bombast-Grafik-Games halt IMMER ein Problem, nur solltest Du dich da echt nicht kirre machen lassen: das sind eher Grafikdetails zu Demozwecken, was die Engine leisten kann. Battlefield 3 auf Ultra verglichen mit "nur" hohen Einstellungen ist beim Spielen aber quasi kein Unterschied, da musst Du schon Screenshots vergleichen, um nen Unterschied zu sehen, und selbst die sind gering. Ultra braucht aber deutlich mehr Leistung, daher kann es sein, dass es auf Ultra mit Deiner Auflösung vlt nicht mehr flüssig geht. Aber Ultra und dann einfach mal zB AA eine Stufe runterstellen, dann wird es schon viel viel besser laufen.

Guck mal hier: http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/battl...ield_3_im_benchmark_test,45612,2561754,2.html  da schafft eine GTX 570 mit ALLEM auf maximum bei Deiner AUflösung eben keine 30 FPS


----------



## Ipko (27. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht greif ich wirklich zur AMD auch wenn sie nur kleine Vorteile bringt. Hab auch nochmal mit einem Freund gesprochen, der zwar nichtmehr am aktuellen Stand ist, mir aber auch zur Radeon rät. (Aufgrund des 2GB Speichers)

Dann stellt sich für mich als Laie noch die finale Frage.

In meinem Budget liegt die Karte von Sapphire.
Da gibt es jetzt 2 Karten die vom Preis her ident sind.
Welche wäre da die bessere?

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD 6970 Dual-Fan 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 6970 FleX, 2GB GDDR5


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2012)

Evlt. ist die Vapor Flex (idR findest Du dir nur als Flex, ohne Vapor) leiser - vlt lies mal hier Neu im Testlabor: Radeon HD 6970 Dual-Fan, HD 6970 Flex und HD 6850 Vapor-X des Herstellers Sapphire und vieles mehr - neu im testlabor, zotac, sapphire, grafikkarte, maus, caseking, powercolor und Sapphire Flex HD 6970 Battlefield 3 Edition - Artikel Hartware.net

aber die mit 2 Lüftern müsste an sich auch leise sein, da 2 Lüfter zusammen weniger schnell drehen müssen als einer... 

hier die Dualfan: Test: Sapphire Radeon HD 6970 Dual Fan


ach ja: die Vapor ist 2cm länger (27cm)


----------



## Ipko (27. Januar 2012)

Ok dann bedanke ich mich herzlich für die gute Beratung, weiss jetzt im Grunde alles was ich für den Kauf wissen muss.


----------



## Ipko (3. Februar 2012)

*UPDATE*

So am 7.02 ist es soweit, das Gehalt sollte endlich da sein und ich kann den PC bestellen.
Mir ist aber trotzdem noch eine Frage aufgekommen.

Wie sieht es beim Xigmatek Asgard III mit der Kühlung aus?
Es ist in meiner Zusammenstellung ja "nur" der Scythe Katana 3 Prozessorkühler verbaut.
Reicht das auch aus, oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen dass der PC überhitzt? (Spiele relativ viel und habe den PC oft in Betrieb)

Nochmal zur Sicherheit die Zusammenstellung als Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Februar 2012)

Der PC sieht gut aus. Zu dem Mainboard vielleicht noch die "K"-Version vom i5, dass du notfalls noch oc´n kannst.

Solange du nicht übertaktest, ist der Katana ein guter Kühler. Bei mir wird der i5 während dem Zocken nicht heißer als 40 Grad, was sehr kühl ist. (ich habe vorne und hinten je einen 120er verbaut). Also du könntest evtl. noch einen 120er für vorne dazubestellen, aber norm. reicht einer hinten, der die Luft raustransportiert. Durch den Druckunterschied kommt auch so genug Luft rein.


----------



## Ipko (3. Februar 2012)

Übertakten möchte ich sonso nicht.

Hab ausserdem gesehen das Gehäuse von Cooler Master auch im Budget drin sind.
Sind diese im Vergleich zum Midgard nicht empfehlenswerter?

Hab hier ein paar gefunden die recht gut aussehen.
Hab aber wie gesagt zuwenig Ahnung ob die mehr taugen.

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Elite 335U black, ohne Netzteil

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Elite RC-330 schwarz mit Fenster, ohne Netzteil

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Aerocool Vx-9 Schwarz, ATX, ohne Netzteil


----------



## quaaaaaak (3. Februar 2012)

sorgen machen musst du dir nicht, das gehäuse kühlt gut genug. würde evtl noch 1 nen enermax t.b. silence 120mm mitbestellen, da das Asgard III nur mit einem lüfter auf der rückseite ausgestattet zu sein scheint.
Ich würde ehrlich gesagt zum normalen Asgard greifen, ist ein bewehrtes gehäuse, oder gleich zu einem lancool K58


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Februar 2012)

Wenn man auf Aussehen keinen wert legt oder eher auf schlichte gehäuse steht, ist der K58 das beste...oder für wenig geld halt der asgard.

Guck dir mal das an: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Elite 431 RC-431K-KWN1 Midi-Tower - pure black, ohne Netzteil Das taugt in jedem Fall was, sieht gut aus und ist relativ günstig.


----------



## Ipko (3. Februar 2012)

Der Lancool ist mir leider zu teuer.

Vom Budget her kann ich bis zu 50 € in ein Gehäuse investieren.
Bin für Vorschläge offen falls es noch ein besseres Gehäuse in dem Preissegment geben sollte.

Edit: Ja der von Cooler Master gefällt mir. Hab im Internet vom Asgard nicht allzuviel gutes gelesen, deswegen frage ich zur Sicherheit nach Alternativen, auch wenn ihr den ja anscheinend sehr empfehlen könnt.


----------



## quaaaaaak (3. Februar 2012)

die 15€ sind so wichtig? okay, wenn du meinst.
wo hast du nichts gutes übers asgard gelesen?
das xigmatek asgard ist wohl eins der besten P/L gehäuse, bis zum preisniveau vom lancool k58.


----------



## Ipko (3. Februar 2012)

Weiss jetzt nichtmehr genau, war irgendein PC Hardware Forum.
Ich tendiere ja mehr zu dem Gehäuse das mir Zocker empfohlen hat, das Design sagt mir auch mehr zu.
In erster Line geht es mir aber trotzdem um die Funktionalität.


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Februar 2012)

Nein, der Asgard ist ein gutes Gehäuse für die 30 Euro. Für den Preis bietet es erstaunlich viel.
Aber ich denke, das Cooler Master ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Preis, Funktionalität und Design, wenn es dir gefällt.


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (3. Februar 2012)

Wenn du ein günstiges model haben willst dann guck auf meine seite, da steht mein pc!


----------



## Ipko (4. Februar 2012)

Sorry, will meinen PC bei Hardwareversand bestellen, aber danke.


----------

